# Question about 2013 S-Works Road Shoes



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

I just got me a new pair of 2013 S-Works road shoes:









My question is: are there supposed to be shortened bolts to mount the cleats to the shoe? I also have a new pair of LOOK cleats to mount and am wondering if the default bolts (i think they're M5 x 11) will work with the shoe.


----------



## nagge (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you gotten around to trying these out yet? Interested to hear your impressions as I'm looking at these or the Bont vaypours for next season.


----------



## John H in MD (Aug 6, 2008)

The shorter screws were included in the box with my new pair. I've worn the new S-works for maybe 250 miles, including climbing and sprints. The shoes are lighter, and feel lighter. The fit seems very ergo, with the boas offset from the instep. My older S-works are light, but they do feel substantial and locked in when I wear them. These feel ... slipper-like. The exterior material is thinner. No complaints with power transfer. I didn't feel the older S-works soles were in any way flexy, they were super stiff. Specialized says the new carbon soles are stiffer, with the stiffness aligned from the heel to the ball of foot. Not sure that I can discern that yet. I think the 2013 have a touch more room in the forefoot for the same size. Not sure why they returned to the velcro strap at the toe, I preferred just two boa dials. Still assessing. YMMV.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

Do u know How to go about getting the bolts and tool that came with the shoe?


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

Question, can you replace the heal tread on any of their shoes?


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

surfinguru said:


> Question, can you replace the heal tread on any of their shoes?


why would u do that? for style? for function? in case they wear out?


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

Yeah, when they wear out. What do you do when your cleats start to get rounded off? Replace them. Same concept with the red heal tread shown in the OP. Sidi's are replaceable so I'm wondering if the newer Speci shoes have the same option.


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Are the new shoes as ventilated as last years ?


----------



## ajminn (Oct 21, 2011)

The old s-works models had replaceable heel treads... don't see why they would changed that with the new models... unless Spesh got real cheap and decided to have people buy new shoes everytime the heel tread wears out.


----------



## mattpnewell (Jul 29, 2008)

2013 Specialized SWorks shoes do have replaceable tread.


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, replacabel. Read it in THE brochure today.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought my '12 S-works shoes used and I've had em for a few months now. The heel tread still looks brand spankin new. I wouldn't worry about it wearing out.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

They look pretty freakin sweet. I'll get them next year since it seems they raised the price on these. Im currently on the '12 models. Would like some 2013's but $400 USD is a bit much.


----------



## sirhoopalot (Jul 13, 2009)

Any sizing help?, meaning,

What size shoe and how it compares to other Specialized model years or different brands.

thanks, to anyone who can help.


----------



## benny and the jets (Jun 4, 2007)

Has anyone tried/used the wide fit in the new shoes?

I found the new ones have less room in the toebox in standard fit than last years so will probably need a wide fit


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Wide is not out until January.


----------

